

Keyboarding vs Mousing: what's better, what's faster? Apple's Bruce Tognazzini weighs in on the $50 million dollar question. - alaskamiller
http://www.asktog.com/TOI/toi06KeyboardVMouse1.html

======
tocomment
[citation needed] for everything this article says.

------
mynameishere
Have you ever been really, really puzzled by someone's stupidity? I have...

Just now.

Fact: Every command that has the potential to be used in a repetitious way
MUST HAVE A SHORTCUT KEY. No exceptions.

Ctrl-W that one.

